# Celon Bul Bul



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

I am looking for any information on a German ? trawler that sailed out of Hull in the 1930's called the Celon Bul Bul.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Ceylon Bul Bul*

There's a Ceylon Bul Bul on Fleetwood Trawlers.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Douglas I've found it .


----------

